# Samba 3.4.6 - "share access denied"

## SteveB7

I recently rebuilt my Gentoo box on a new SATA drive. I emerged Samba and copied over my config that I had back up. I recreated my directories, etc. I can access the shares from an XP machine, Ubuntu 9.10, and AppleTV, but I cannot for the life of me get my Audiotron to reconnect to it. It's history shows "Share access denied" no matter what I do. I have checked and rechecked my installation, and configuration but I am at a total loss as to why it will not connect. If there are any other Audiotron users out there running 3.4.6 can you help shed some light on this problem?

1. Emerged Samba with "-acl -ldap swat" set in package.use file;

2. After it installed I recreated my directories "mkdir -p /home/music", and "mkdir -p /home/video";

3. I copied all my MP3 files and radio_tr.txt file to /home/music and all my mpeg files over to /home/video;

4. I ran "chmod 757 -R" on both directories;

5. I created a new user for the Audiotron - "useradd -m -G users atron";

6. I created a password for the atron user - "passwd atron" (and for simplicity the password is the same as the username);

7. I then copied over my smb.conf file (attached below);

8. Added the user to Samba - "smbpasswd -a atron"

9. I then added it - "rc-update add samba default";

10. I then started it "/etc/init.d/samba start"

Everything on the Audiotron is the same as it was last week. For reference:

Network Settings

* Set to use DHCP

* Audiotron name = atron

File Access settings

* File playback = enabled

* Pre-buffer = 7

* USE NETBIOS SHARED FOLDER LOCATION PROTOCOL (checked)

* Win98 share password = atron

* WinNT username = atron

* WinNT password = atron

Share Search Options

* Search all folders in shared folders listed below (checked)

* Share 1 directory = \\NAS1\MUSIC\RADIO_TR.TXT

* Share 2 directory = \\NAS1\MUSIC

After powering up the Audiotron I see it pulled an IP address and set the clock correctly, but it never scans the share for the files. The history logs the following error message:

 Found host NAS1 at IP address=192.168.1.5

    \\NAS1\MUSIC\RADIO_TR.TXT - Share access denied

    Found host NAS1 at IP address=192.168.1.5

    \\NAS1\MUSIC - Share access denied

```

[global]

workgroup = home

server string = Samba %v on %h

security = user

passdb backend = smbpasswd

hosts allow = 192.168.1. 127.

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 64

socket options = TCP_NODELAY

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   path = /home/%U

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

[music]

   comment = MP3 share to Audiotron

   path = /home/music

   public = yes

   write list = @wheel

[video]

   comment = Share to the AppleTV

   path = /home/video

   public = yes

   write list = @wheel

```

Last edited by SteveB7 on Wed Jul 14, 2010 6:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fidel

Just for the completeness - have you added the samba user (smbpasswd -a atron)? Btw. why do you require being in the wheel group in order to have write access and why do you chmod 757 those music and video directories? (I remember, only people in the wheel group have write access).

Are there any messages that show up on your samba server?

----------

## SteveB7

Oops my bad. I forgot to put that down as one of the steps I performed. I edited the post to reflect it. Thanks for catching it!

My inclusion in the wheel group is to allow myself the ability to add or delete files, while others can only view and execute. The chmod commands completes the steps necessary for that to work. There are no messages showing up on the server and that's what is making it so hard to troubleshoot. 

There is nothing in either the NMBD or SMBD logs. What makes it even more puzzling is that that I can access the directory from an XP machine using just a simple "\\nas1\music" command at the run line (though I'm sure it's using my login and not the atron login. From the Ubuntu machine I can login via "smbclient //nas1/music -U atron", and the AppleTV is able to view and execute the files from the /home/video directory. I can't explain it but it seems like Gentoo is blocking access, not Samba.

----------

